# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما أهمية دراسة المعلقات ؟

## أبو عبد الله المصري

أهميتها فيما يبدو لي :
1 - تعلم بعض ألفاظ اللغة في العصر الجاهلي .
2 - معرفة حياة العرب في الجاهلية .
فهل من مبدٍ فوائد أخرى ؟

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

الأهمية لغوية بلا شك بأن تكون الفاظك جزلة غير مستهجنة وتعرف لغة العرب قبل الفتوحات الأسلامية وإنصهارهم مع باقي الأمم لنها كانت بيئة خاليه من الشؤائب يا أخي في المعلقات من الدرر الأدبية والحكم والأمثال مافي غيرها وهي لب الأدب العربي وخلاصته فلا تحرم نفسك من حفظها ودراستها ومذاكرتها وتجريدها

----------

